# Can goats eat gingerbread cookies/ginger snaps?



## Chili Goat (May 27, 2009)

I'm going to be making gingerbread cookies for my horses soon and was wondering if my goats can have a little cookie too? It wouldn't be a big piece and would be a one time deal - a Christmas time treat. Just wondering, I wouldn't want the goats to feel left out if they don't have too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup perfectly safe -- and the goats will love you


----------



## Chili Goat (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! Now I can't wait to see how the goats like them! The word "cookie" can cause a quite a frenzy in my barn already.


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

I ahve left over popcorn balls from Walmart from Halloween - my two ladies will mow you right down to get at them - its like they are DESPARATE to taste them!!! They only get a little bit - my horse yoms down the rest.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

You do realize that they will expect cookies every time they see you ... they may even scream for cookies. :ROFL:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I have apple cookies for my horses that my goats LOVE. It's just so funny because the girl's stall is on one side of my feed stall, and the boy's stall is on the other. So, as soon as I am in the feed stall they all just start squealing! I have little feed doors I can open up into their stalls, so I start handing out cookies and they try to jump through the door. Such goof balls! But yes, they will never let me forget that I dared give them cookies for the first time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... they love them and it is OK to feed it to them.... they will be your friend forever...LOL


----------



## Chili Goat (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! My goats are already *addicted* to animal crackers and teddy grahams so I'm pretty used to getting tag teamed and tackled for cookies. I love giving them something new and watching their reactions while they try to decide if they like it and then the excitement when they decide that they do. I guess I'll be baking some cookies in the next few days here!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Dear Kind Cookie Giver, :angel2: 

Can I have some too!?!? :leap: 

From: The Fat Man that loves Christmas Cookies! :slapfloor:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Fred ...you are so funny...LOL :ROFL: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: Mine love cookies!! They'll inhale oatmeal/raisin as well as molasses spice and though they don't get them often they still search my pockets every chance they get. At Easter time...I tend to share my Jelly Beans too :wink:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I eat pepermints and I have one goat that will all out mug me to see if I have any.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I give worm meds on cookies, granola bars, crackers, you name it. They just love them and there's no fighting with them to get their mouths open. They will also take it on apples and pears that I buy specifically for them. Copper will now be given in marshmallows since its easier and they practically swallow the things. The hardest things about raising goats has become much easier.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

Sure! They would love them. We give our goats all kinds of things, including apple cores [they will eat the whole core] and peels, cereals that we don't like are that or slightly stale, crackers that are a little stale [such as saltines and ritz], corn husks [they LOVE them], and carrots that are beginning to rot, plus bread [a piece or two a day, since we are able to get about 100 loaves every couple months for $4 and we freeze them, and they love frozen bread too].


----------

